# Chihuahua pups!



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well, Sunday afternoon, settled down to watch E.T. when Indy decides she's going to have her pups. 

First puppy arrives, hind feet first. After a bit of help from me, a lovely little boy, cream coloured, arrives. Once the unbilical cord is cut & he's breathing ok, Indy helps to clean him up. 90 minutes later, contractions begin again. And again, this pup enters the world hind feet first. So a bit more help from me, & a gorgeous girl pup arrives. Cord cut, rubbed don vigorously, & back to Indy. No more pups inside mummy's tummy. Indy is being a great mum, protective & attentive. 

Heres a photo of the pups after a good feed


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

congratulations,keep the pictures coming.


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Aw bless her there so big to be inside a tiny Chih!! Congrats.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Congrats hun


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Oh my God Colin& Clark they're so gorgeous! Congratulations guys x


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations! Well done, Indy! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yey! :jump: Congratulations Colin & Clark - Indy did you proud, they look beautiful! :flrt:

And they look a good size, what weight were they and has that stimulated Lolly to get going???


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Col!!!!!! Huge congratulations!!!!! :flrt:


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Congratulations! They're beautiful :flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well, Sunday afternoon, settled down to watch E.T. when Indy decides she's going to have her pups.
> 
> First puppy arrives, hind feet first. After a bit of help from me, a lovely little boy, cream coloured, arrives. Once the unbilical cord is cut & he's breathing ok, Indy helps to clean him up. 90 minutes later, contractions begin again. And again, this pup enters the world hind feet first. So a bit more help from me, & a gorgeous girl pup arrives. Cord cut, rubbed don vigorously, & back to Indy. No more pups inside mummy's tummy. Indy is being a great mum, protective & attentive.
> 
> ...


eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee congratulations!! gorgeous little tiny bums:flrt:


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

Aww they are lovely congratulations! They look nice and chunky too! Well done Indy! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

Eileen, the boy was 127 grams at birth & the girl was 122 grams at birth, which are good weights for Chihuahua whelps.

More piccies....

Indy with her 2 pups










The boy










The girl










And their dad, Woody, who belongs to a friend of ours


----------



## ruukasuu (Sep 12, 2010)

cutest pups EVER!
i want my tsuki to have wee pups


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

aww bless! They are so dinky! :flrt:

Congrats! :2thumb:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Eileen, the boy was 127 grams at birth & the girl was 122 grams at birth, which are good weights for Chihuahua whelps.
> 
> ...


too cute!!!

i LOVE ickle tiny chis :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I would say they are excellent weights, considering the size of chis. :2thumb:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Aww congrat again Col and Clark. Any sign of Lolly having hers yet ?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lolly is currently asleep on my knee, totally unconcerned & still showing no sign of releasing her pups to the outside world :lol2:


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

So cute! You can already see the girl is a chi from her skull shape, gorgeous


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Lolly is currently asleep on my knee, totally unconcerned & still showing no sign of releasing her pups to the outside world :lol2:


Oh!!! Give her a slap and tell her to get on with it! :lol2:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Eileen, the boy was 127 grams at birth & the girl was 122 grams at birth, which are good weights for Chihuahua whelps.
> 
> ...



Aw look how teeny tiny the puppies are! :flrt: Gorgeous!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

feorag said:


> Oh!!! Give her a slap and tell her to get on with it! :lol2:


Lollys like her dad. Stubborn and will do things in her own time. That usually means at the most inappropriate time possible lmao


----------



## Simons (Jul 10, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww look at them!!


----------



## Pennys (Oct 3, 2012)

Eeee, they are gorgeous! I love chihuahuas :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Selina, you'll get your behind tanned!!!


I didn't come on here last night due to the need for sleep, as I had none Tuesday night/Wednesday morning. Lolly started showing signs of going into labout at about 3:30am. Her waters broke at 6:30am. She started bearing down, but her contractions were not strong. After a while, still no change. We decided at 11am we should inform the vet we were coming in for an Oxytocin injection. We got the injection, & returned to the car with a pile of towels for a back-seat delivery. Contractions were coming thick & fast now. After 15 minutes, nothing. The vet did an internal, but the puppy that was at the beginning of the birth canal had moved no further down. It was decided a c-section was the answer. Lolly had 4 puppies cooking in her tummy, all live, but sadly one had a cleft palate, so we asked the vet to put him to sleep  

The other 2 were perfect. One white boy, one brown girl & one dark sable girl. Lolly took quite a while to fully come round from her anaesthetic, but she took to her puppies very well, instantly cleaning them & allowing them to suckle. The dark sable girl is quite light, 82 grams at birth. The white boy & brown girl were 108 grams & 112 grams, so good weights. We are monitoring teh light puppy carefully, & making sure it gets a good feed by holding Lolly on our knee whilst putting the pup on her rear teats to fill up.

Ok, now for the photo....


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

gorgeous little bundles:flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> *Selina, you'll get your behind tanned!!!
> *
> 
> I didn't come on here last night due to the need for sleep, as I had none Tuesday night/Wednesday morning. Lolly started showing signs of going into labout at about 3:30am. Her waters broke at 6:30am. She started bearing down, but her contractions were not strong. After a while, still no change. We decided at 11am we should inform the vet we were coming in for an Oxytocin injection. We got the injection, & returned to the car with a pile of towels for a back-seat delivery. Contractions were coming thick & fast now. After 15 minutes, nothing. The vet did an internal, but the puppy that was at the beginning of the birth canal had moved no further down. It was decided a c-section was the answer. Lolly had 4 puppies cooking in her tummy, all live, but sadly one had a cleft palate, so we asked the vet to put him to sleep
> ...


Isnt that meant for Mark lmao XD

Anyway congrats Lolly you have done amazing little girl. So sorry about the one with the deformity but you did the right thing for the little mite.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Cute puppies but photos of the spanking or it didn't happen :blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent news Colin - I agree shame about the wee pup, but you did the right thing and 3's a good litter for her to look after.

Also agree with the supervised feeding of the small one - we would do exactly the same if we had a low weight kitten to make sure it was getting it's fill of the good stuff and not being knocked off the teat by a bigger sibling.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So cute, well done to you all xxxx


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks guys! If the dark sable pup hasn't put on much eight by the morning, we are going to start her on PuppyStim, a veterinary supplement which is great for weak, slow or struggling puppies.

Selina, is Mark volunteering to step in as your replacement for the spanking?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks guys! If the dark sable pup hasn't put on much eight by the morning, we are going to start her on PuppyStim, a veterinary supplement which is great for weak, slow or struggling puppies.
> 
> Selina, is Mark volunteering to step in as your replacement for the spanking?


How about i just nominate him. Can be a late birthday pressie hahaha


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok Selina, tell Mark I shall be in touch soon, lol

Well this morning the dark sable pup had not put on weight again, so we gave her a dose of PuppyStim. Later on, she still had not gained any weight. We then decided to remove Lolly's largest puppy, the white boy, & foster him onto Indy, as her pups are growing like weeds & she has plenty of milk. Doing this meant that Lolly's little one has less competition for teats, as it would only be her & her sister on Lolly. We also started bottle feeding the lttle'un inbetween feeds off mum, so she should hopefully start to pick up weight. Lolly & pups are at the vets in the morning for a check up, so I shall mention it to the vet, see what he/she says.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok Selina, tell Mark I shall be in touch soon, lol
> 
> Well this morning the dark sable pup had not put on weight again, so we gave her a dose of PuppyStim. Later on, she still had not gained any weight. We then decided to remove Lolly's largest puppy, the white boy, & foster him onto Indy, as her pups are growing like weeds & she has plenty of milk. Doing this meant that Lolly's little one has less competition for teats, as it would only be her & her sister on Lolly. We also started bottle feeding the lttle'un inbetween feeds off mum, so she should hopefully start to pick up weight. Lolly & pups are at the vets in the morning for a check up, so I shall mention it to the vet, see what he/she says.


Sounds like you are already in control


----------



## Peddero (Sep 12, 2012)

oh my god these are sooo cute pups i also recently purchsed the pups of chihuahua and they are small in size but very cute and are favorite of the kids at my home


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like you are doing everything you can to help the little'un. Keep us updated on her progress :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree - it sounds like a good solution to have each mum rearing 2 pups each, so they get plenty good food and less bickering over the same teats. :2thumb: One of the advantages of having 2 mums whelp at the same time. Fingers crossed for the wee one.


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Well, Sunday afternoon, settled down to watch E.T. when Indy decides she's going to have her pups.
> 
> First puppy arrives, hind feet first. After a bit of help from me, a lovely little boy, cream coloured, arrives. Once the unbilical cord is cut & he's breathing ok, Indy helps to clean him up. 90 minutes later, contractions begin again. And again, this pup enters the world hind feet first. So a bit more help from me, & a gorgeous girl pup arrives. Cord cut, rubbed don vigorously, & back to Indy. No more pups inside mummy's tummy. Indy is being a great mum, protective & attentive.
> 
> ...


One thing Colin didn't mention is that when the first pup was being delivered hind feet first, as the pup came further out there was a bit of after birth on it that looked meaty. When colin saw this he started flapping and saying OMG it's got a wound, it's only got 3 legs! 

:lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

feorag said:


> I agree - it sounds like a good solution to have each mum rearing 2 pups each, so they get plenty good food and less bickering over the same teats. :2thumb: One of the advantages of having 2 mums whelp at the same time. Fingers crossed for the wee one.


Lolly went to vets this morning for check up and vet agreed with all we are doing for the tiny pup.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

CE1985F said:


> One thing Colin didn't mention is that when the first pup was being delivered hind feet first, as the pup came further out there was a bit of after birth on it that looked meaty. When colin saw this he started flapping and saying OMG it's got a wound, it's only got 3 legs!
> 
> :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


:roll2: PMSL!!! I can just imagine his face!



CE1985F said:


> Lolly went to vets this morning for check up and vet agreed with all we are doing for the tiny pup.


Great news! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

CE1985F said:


> One thing Colin didn't mention is that when the first pup was being delivered hind feet first, as the pup came further out there was a bit of after birth on it that looked meaty. When colin saw this he started flapping and saying OMG it's got a wound, it's only got 3 legs!
> 
> :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
Ssshhh, gob-shite :lol2:


The dark sable pup has done very well today, & has gone from 82 grams to 90 grams, so hopefully she will now go from strength to strength


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

CE1985F said:


> One thing Colin didn't mention is that when the first pup was being delivered hind feet first, as the pup came further out there was a bit of after birth on it that looked meaty. When colin saw this he started flapping and saying OMG it's got a wound, it's only got 3 legs!
> 
> :lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha i can so see him doing this and the whole flapping of the arms lmao


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice puppies.
Just noticed post.
Missed allot with the nightshift..lol
Well done.
Glad your far away from bonnie scotland and B hasnt seen pics.
6 is enough.
But never enough for other half.
Your bitch looks like our Dylon...
Hes been a really busy boy as well..
But glad he goes to the bitches as she would want to keep.
Fair braw though...


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ssshhh, gob-shite :lol2:
> 
> 
> The dark sable pup has done very well today, & has gone from 82 grams to 90 grams, so hopefully she will now go from strength to strength


 Great news hun. She's still my favourite :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> The dark sable pup has done very well today, & has gone from 82 grams to 90 grams, so hopefully she will now go from strength to strength


That's excellent news Colin, hopefully she's on her way now and I've no doubt she'll end up overtaking her other sisters - it's often what happens in my experience.

It does show the importance of weighing though imao. You will see a weight loss on the scales far quicker than with your naked eye and so can be on top of a problem much quicker, which is exactly what has happened with this little girl! :no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Peter. We will have to decide which pup we are going to keep to show. 

Katie, the little dark sable is my favourite at the moment too! :flrt:

Eileen, I agree, there is no way I would be having puppies, kittens, etc & not be weighing them at least once a day! The little pup has risen to 101 grams today :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Little pup was 111 grams this morning, so it's catching up well now :2thumb:


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

yes, but we do really actually need more pictures...so we can erm... see for ourselves how well the puppy is doing. *cough*


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

Eeeeee they are so cute, congratulations!!! Glad to hear the ickle one is doing well and putting on weight now  I second Rach, more pictures pretty pleeeease! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Indy's pups - her daughter on the left, her son on the right, & Lolly's son in the middle










Lolly with her 2 daughters, not the best pic, but I'll get more soon.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw bless! :flrt: they are just so gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> Aw bless! :flrt: they are just so gorgeous! :flrt:


They are aren't they? I have to keep looking at them every so often :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I would be the same! :2thumb: I used to just sit for ages sighing at my kittens! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> I would be the same! :2thumb: I used to just sit for ages sighing at my kittens! :lol2:


:lol2: its because we are smitten! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Lolly feeding her 2 girls










And this is Lolly's pup's father, Tobi


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

Loving all the pictures, I think I might be entering cuteness overload though! :flrt: Especially love daddy Tobi, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

More piccies....

Lolly's boy (still being reared by Indy)










Lolly's girls










Indy's boy










Indy's girl


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That big girl of Lollys is ploughing ahead, isn't she! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> That big girl of Lollys is ploughing ahead, isn't she! :2thumb:


You can see the size difference between the 2 girls in that pic can't you Eileen. The big girl is about 60 grams ahead of her little dark sable sister. Their brother is even bigger than the big girl!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It was instant, but that doesn't mean the wee girl isn't progressing well and she could yet end up bigger than her sister.


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

Aw what cuties! <3<3

I have a black and fawn Chihuahua like the dad, it's my favourite Chi colour!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ell today, we were suprised to see that the little dark sable puppy had her eyes open! The smallest is the first! Then later, Indy's girl had her eyes open too.


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

Awww glad the little one is doing so well! Bet she'll end up the biggest and strongest of the lot  how on earth do you get any thing else done with such cute little fluffies in the house lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> ell today, we were suprised to see that the little dark sable puppy had her eyes open! The smallest is the first! Then later, Indy's girl had her eyes open too.


Just goes to prove that just cos they're small don't mean they're behind. :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I see yoooouuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I see yoooouuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!
> 
> image
> 
> image


Poor puppies what a shock the first thing they have seen is ur mug lol :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> Poor puppies what a shock the first thing they have seen is ur mug lol :flrt:


Right, when you come over for puppy cuddles, I'll tell the babies to save a big pee each for your knee! :lol2:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Right, when you come over for puppy cuddles, I'll tell the babies to save a big pee each for your knee! :lol2:


arggghh puppy cuddles, i dont mind a bit of wee wouldnt even be a spoon full from them little cuties. But if they do have a wee wee il save an extra big wee for next time i sit on ur knee :gasp: naughty boy :devil: :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:roll2: Too much information! :roll2:

You do know I have a very vivid imagination!! :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Eeeeewwwwww, after what you were telling me on your front the other day about after you gave birth to Jessica, I don't want you sitting on my knee ever again!!! :lol2:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

feorag said:


> Just goes to prove that just cos they're small don't mean they're behind. :2thumb:


Just because she opened her eyes doesn't mean she is not behind...just means she is bloody nosey!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: She's a female, she's entitled to be!


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Eeeeewwwwww, after what you were telling me on your front the other day about after you gave birth to Jessica, I don't want you sitting on my knee ever again!!! :lol2:


its not like that any more its pritty again now :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Indy's pups ere 2 weeks old yesterday. So as a 2 week birthday present, they were wormed & had their claws clipped.

Taken before worming

Boy









Girl


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

happy birthday little ones u can tell the girl is a girl she is a pritty little one


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Zoo-Man said:


> Indy's pups ere 2 weeks old yesterday. So as a 2 week birthday present, they were wormed & had their claws clipped.
> 
> Taken before worming
> 
> ...



They are so cute!! And need full body pics :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That is just too cute, Colin! :flrt:


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Indy's pups ere 2 weeks old yesterday. So as a 2 week birthday present, they were wormed & had their claws clipped.
> 
> Taken before worming
> 
> ...


owww what a lovely chi chi figure on ur fireplace :whistling2: must have been a really lovely friend that got u that for ur bday :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> owww what a lovely chi chi figure on ur fireplace :whistling2: must have been a really lovely friend that got u that for ur bday :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Haha, nah, some wierdo got it me for my birthday last year......


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Haha, nah, some wierdo got it me for my birthday last year......


well wierdos do attracted wierdos :crazy::crazy: haha

look at ur mobi mr H, u have a txt


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Latest pics

Lolly's boy










Lolly's brown girl










Lolly's sable girl










Indy's girl










Indy's boy











A friend who used to show Miniature Pinschers came to see the pups today, & she is going to be buying one of the boys, not sure hich yet, but she is swaying towards Indy's boy so far. We are chuffed that at least one of our babies will be going to a show home, as it will be good for us to have our kennel name out there with someone else.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*Upside down, round and round - the more you spin me...*

You probably know this - but for those who don't - pups as well as in man and any mammal with birth being 'the wrong way round' - ie hind feet first is known as Breech Birth. It can be caused by prematurity or large babies. Other factors can also be a cause - such as excess amniotic fluid and uterine abnormalities ( perhaps a history of UTI etc?). A developing feotus will swap position in the womb and it is quite normal for them to be upside down pre-birth. In normal cases a feotus will rotate in the womb and align itself head first to the vagina - even in the last few hours pre-term.

sweet pups btw. I want one for my cat to play with - :2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Zoo-Man said:


> Latest pics
> 
> Lolly's boy
> 
> ...



Aw just wanna give um cuddles! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Indy's pups are starting to stand up! The boy was toddling a little & the girl stood up on all 4's & just stood there still :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

They are coming on great Colin!! Be great if you can sell one to a show home.


KWIBEZEE said:


> You probably know this - but for those who don't - pups as well as in man and any mammal with birth being 'the wrong way round' - ie hind feet first is known as Breech Birth.


In my experience more of my kittens were born hind feet first, it's certainly very common in cats, but imao a true breech birth is bum first with legs tucked in, not feet first and that's the really difficult birth for both mother and infant.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> They are coming on great Colin!! Be great if you can sell one to a show home.In my experience more of my kittens were born hind feet first, it's certainly very common in cats, but imao a true breech birth is bum first with legs tucked in, not feet first and that's the really difficult birth for both mother and infant.


Well whichever boy our friend Brenda chooses will be shown all over the country, as she has a camper van & she goes everywhere to all different shows in Scotland, Wales, down south, etc. Another friend who shows Chis has shown some interest in our pups, but she'd want a girl to show, so it ould depend on which we chose to keep for ourselves.


----------



## Kaida (Mar 9, 2006)

KWIBEZEE said:


> You probably know this - but for those who don't - pups as well as in man and any mammal with birth being 'the wrong way round' - ie hind feet first is known as Breech Birth. It can be caused by prematurity or large babies. Other factors can also be a cause - such as excess amniotic fluid and uterine abnormalities ( perhaps a history of UTI etc?). A developing feotus will swap position in the womb and it is quite normal for them to be upside down pre-birth. In normal cases a feotus will rotate in the womb and align itself head first to the vagina - even in the last few hours pre-term.
> 
> sweet pups btw. I want one for my cat to play with - :2thumb:


Breech is bum first, not feet. Feet first is normal in dogs, with roughly half of all pups born that way.

Lovely pups Colin.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Kaida.

Well Indy's puppies were play fighting this morning! The boy was mouthing at the girl's neck & she was trying to give him some back, :lol2:


----------



## Serenity's_Fall (May 27, 2011)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks Kaida.
> 
> Well Indy's puppies were play fighting this morning! The boy was mouthing at the girl's neck & she was trying to give him some back, :lol2:


Hahaha bless, glad the girls holding her own :lol2: They look lovely Colin, getting so broody with all these puppy pics though, wish I was in a position to own a dog! *sigh* I can coo over everyone elses though lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

All puppies have started walking now, & starting to instigate play with one another


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Zoo-Man said:


> All puppies have started walking now, & starting to instigate play with one another


:flrt: So sweet.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Photos or it didn't happen!!! :bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Group shot!


----------



## Disillusioned (Jan 3, 2012)

How cure are they. Haven't grown much lol. If I was to see them in person that little sable girl would be in my jacket and mine forever! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Coming on great Colin! :2thumb:

They're almost at the fun stage now, lucky you!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The babies are now starting to be eaned, & are loving their raw mince & goats milk mush, & scrambled egg. Even the tiddler is gobbling it up.


----------



## petlover12341234 (Oct 29, 2012)

*awww...*

awww that is so cute! i wish i could have a dog let alone have 1 female dog and 2 little baby puppies! :2thumb:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Zoo-Man said:


> Group shot!
> 
> image



Aw they look so darn cute!! :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

All 5 puppies are now living in a puppy play pen, with short stays from each mother at different times for them to still suckle inbetween feeding on either raw mince with goats milk, or scrambled egg.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Aww bless. We need more pictures.. especially of my girl  did you decide who you're keeping?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Esarosa said:


> Aww bless. We need more pictures.. especially of my girl  did you decide who you're keeping?


Will take more piccies. Still haven't decided on which to keep, but its going to be between Indy's white girl & Lolly's brown girl, which I never thought woudl be in the running as she wasn't that attractive before, but this last week she has come on a lot, is pretty outgoing, & is also changing to a lighter colour. It looks like the dark small girl isn't going to reach the desired weight for show, so she will have to be sold as a pet.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, I thought it was time for an update. 

Well, we've decided who our keeper is - Indy's cream girl, who we've named Angel. We've also decided to run-on Lolly's small sable girl, who we've named Pixie. We are hoping she'll make the required size for showing, so we are going to keep her for a while to see how she develops. Indy's golden cream boy, who is going to our friend as a show dog, is called Orb (chosen by his new mummy). That just leaves Lolly's red girl & cream boy. I am waiting on hearing back from a woman who is interested in the red girl, & today a friend passed on my number to someone who was after a white Chihuahua pup, so hopefully that is all 5 puppies spoken for! It will still be 5-6 weeks until we let them go to their new homes though.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Well thats Lolly's cream boy spoken for now, deposit recieved. He'll be going to live in Tamworth! So just waiting on a definite on Lolly's red girl now! :2thumb:


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

OMG there so sweet  i so want one! lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Angel, our keeper, the white girl, & Pixie, the little sable girl who we are running-on


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, Colin!! They're coming on great! :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

feorag said:


> Aw, Colin!! They're coming on great! :2thumb:


Thanks hun. Angel is a cracker! She is bold, bouncy, & has much going for her future career in the ring. Pixie is also a bold little mite, she gets some stick from the largest puppy Orb, but she makes sure he knows when he's pushed her too far :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Pixie perfect name for a little princess <3


----------



## CE1985F (Jan 22, 2009)

This is Angel playing with Auntie Roxy! Taken a few weeks ago.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

How cute! :flrt:


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

Awwwww baby! Too cute! Squeak overload!


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Aw more pics needed :flrt:


----------



## kazzz32 (Sep 29, 2008)

Super pups, well done!


----------

